# Ich und mein Mini.....



## ginchen (26. Apr. 2010)

Ein nettes Hallo erst mal, ich wohne in Bremen und habe in einer 1 Tag Aktion eine Teichschale im Garten "versenkt". Ein Arbeitskollege hatte diese Schale noch liegen und sie mir geschenkt. Unser Grundstück ist 440m² "gross". In den Mini hab ich schon mal zwei Unterwasserpflanzen gesetzt. Wobei ich bei dem __ Froschlöffel mittlerweile überlege ob ich da nicht einen Fehler gemacht habe. Irgendwo war zu lesen das er nicht unter Wasser gehört. In den Rand vom Teich habe ich auch schon ein paar Pflanzen gesetzt. Die Pflanzen aussen waren einfach, die hatte ich alle schon irgendwo im Garten stehen. So nun warte ich auf den richtig warmen Frühling und sehe was da so kommt.Ach ja eine Pumpe mit Wasserspiel nenne ich auch schon mein eigen.
LG Regina


----------



## Christine (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ich und mein Mini.....*

Hallo Regina,

herzlich :Willkommen2 - ich hab Dich mal in die Rubrik "Miniteiche" verschoben.

Wenn der __ Froschlöffel das Grüne da unten am Boden ist, dann hol ihn hoch und setze ihn auch oben in die Rinne.


----------



## Inken (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ich und mein Mini.....*

Hallo Regina!

:willkommen aus dem Bremer Umland! 

Dein Mini gefällt mir! 

Nur bisher ein bisschen naggisch, findest du nicht auch? Ich würde auf den Grund ein paar Zentimeter Substrat einfüllen, am besten Spielsand. Jetzt, wo das Wasser schon drin ist, kannst du ihn durch ein Rohr auf den Grund rieseln lassen, dann mullt es nicht ganz so sehr. Dann brauchst du noch ein paar nährstoffzehrende Pflanzen, die den Algen Paroli bieten. Besonders schön macht sich im Mini der Tannenwedel oder die __ Papageienfeder. In der Pflanzrinne ist ja auch noch ohne Ende Platz! Ich hatte dort in meinem Mini - Gott hab' ihn seelig :? - __ Wollgras, Sumpfdotterblumen und Sumpfvergissmeinnicht.
Schön wäre auch eine kleine Seerose, aber die wird dein Wasserspiel nicht vertragen, da sie nicht gerne besprenkelt wird.
Sobald es wieder Teichpflanzen in den Gärtnereien gibt, schlägst du noch mal zu, gelle?


----------



## ginchen (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ich und mein Mini.....*

Danke für Eure netten Antworten, den __ Froschlöffel werde ich gleich mal eine Etage höher holen.....auf den Grund habe ich mittlerweile weissen Kies gestreut, auch ein paar dekorative Feldsteine sind hineingewandert. Die Rinne hab ich mit __ Sumpfdotterblume, Trollblume, Sumpfvergissmeinicht und einer Sumpfkalla bepflanzt. Ich werde nachher neue Bilder machen.
LG aus dem im Moment kalten Norden, Ginchen


----------



## hoboo34 (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ich und mein Mini.....*

Vorsicht Suchtgefahr  Mit so einer Schüssel hab ich auch mal angefangen um dann im 2-Jahres-Tournus zu "expandieren".
Ich würde die riesigen Steine am Rand wegtun und von aussen mit feinem Kies "anfüttern" bis du den Level der Oberkante des Beckenrandes erreicht hast. Dann im Baumarkt ein paar hübsche Polygonalplatten holen und so platzieren dass der (hässliche) Plastikoberrand kaschiert ist. Macht gleich einiges aus von der Optik.


----------



## hoboo34 (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ich und mein Mini.....*

Hier die Bilder meiner Anfänge zu sehen:

KLICK


----------



## ginchen (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ich und mein Mini.....*

So......noch mal Danke für die netten Anregungen,ich  war dann noch mal im Gartencenter und nun sieht er nicht mehr ganz so nackig aus. Mein Mann meint zwar jetzt das spätestens zum Ende des Sommers ein grösserer Teich angeschaft werden muss weil ich ja sooooo viele Pflanzen gekauft habe........
vielleicht hat er ja ( wie so oft )recht
dann geht es mir so wie Dir Hoboo 34
LG 
Regina


----------



## hoboo34 (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ich und mein Mini.....*

Perfekt...
Sieht doch gleich ganz anderst aus.


----------



## Christine (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ich und mein Mini.....*

Hallo Regina,

so siehst das doch schon viel netter aus.

Hätteste Deinem Mann im Gartencenter mal gleich einen schicken Spaten gekauft


----------



## ginchen (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ich und mein Mini.....*

Hallo Christine, meinen Mann könnte ich wohl eher mit einem Minibagger locken, mit einem Spaten ist er nicht zufrieden..........
LG aus dem Norden
Regina


----------



## hoboo34 (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ich und mein Mini.....*

Nix da, ein echter Mann buddelt seinen Teich von Hand / mit dem Spaten 
(..und wenn er nicht lieb ist mit dem Kaffeelöffel)


----------



## ginchen (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ich und mein Mini.....*

Neuer Bewohner am Mini....... Seit gestern "schwimmt" ein __ Wasserläufer???? auf meinem Teich. Das Leben am Teich beginnt.
LG und eine schöne Woche
ginchen


----------



## R8. (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ich und mein Mini.....*

Toller Teich !! 

mein teich is auch bissel klein geraten  aber der wird wachsen.


----------



## Majaberlin (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ich und mein Mini.....*

Der sieht wirklich sehr hübsch aus - da kannst du jetzt schon mal stolz drauf sein!

Ich habe auch zwei solche Becken im Vorgarten und erfreue mich jeden Tag daran, z. Zt. paaren sich dort die __ Molche, hätte nie gedacht, dass die mit so einem kleinen Teich zufrieden sind! Bald werden allerdings meine Zwergseerosen wieder das Terrain erobern und dann sieht man nichts mehr vom Wasser , aber dafür halt schöne Seerosenblüten. Bis unser großer Teich im Garten wieder fertig ist, sind diese zwei Miniteiche echt eine Oase für mich, es muß nicht immer ein großer Teich sein.


----------

